# Rice Lake (Canada)



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Spent Last week at Rice Lake. Had a good time. Weather wasn't to bad only got rained on two days. Fishing was good but not as good as last year. Hard to find a consitent pattern. fish were stacked one day then the next minimal success. Did get many walleyes with the biggest going 27" 4.5lbs several smallmouth bass over 3lbs. and probally over 1000 panfish between the whole group. Mixed bags of perch, crappies,bluegills and rock bass. Nice trip thats not to expensive for the amount of fish you can catch. I'll try to attach pic's but I was able to get a few in my photo gallery.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Hope pictures attached


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

still trying to get photos


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

it is not bass season up there you cant do that just a tip


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> it is not bass season up there you cant do that just a tip


I don't read anywhere that says he was targeting bass. I am sure he was aware of the regulations on the lake. He said "many" walleyes and "1000" panfish but only "several" smallmouth. That does not sound like they targeted bass.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Does it mean you can't catch bass? I thought it ment you can't keep bass? Not sure, just was curious?


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice trip still casting. Rice can be a hit or miss but it sounds like a productive trip and you were there at the right time.





timmyv said:


> Does it mean you can't catch bass? I thought it ment you can't keep bass? Not sure, just was curious?


You cannot target or keep bass during OS. But you'll nail a few while walleye fishing - or pan fish for that matter.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

No I'm well aware that we could not keep any Bass largemouth or small but that didn't stop them from hitting my jigs and I sure had fun catching them.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice still casting..Our annual trip leaves in 43 days. We stay on the Trent river and boat or trailer over to Rice Lake.. Gotta love those smallies.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

Still,nice catch ,we would like to plan a trip somewhere in Canada for next year ,what are the rules for bringing any fish back ?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

FSHNJON

regs say one days catch ( per license depending on which one you buy) on bass,walleye,pike, muskie etc. Unlimited pan fish Gills, rock bass,crappie and i think including perch .Better check me on the perch .Packaged individually with skin on for easy identification if checked. Now for the last few years there HAS been a slot size(Trent River and Rice lake ) on eyes. Need to check on that also


----------



## skeeter_feesh (Apr 14, 2009)

Im heading up to rice lake for about 8 days on the 12th of June and was wondering if anyone had any tips reguarding fishing there. Its my first trip to rice lake. Thank you and i would appriciate the help.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

skeeter_feesh said:


> Im heading up to rice lake for about 8 days on the 12th of June and was wondering if anyone had any tips reguarding fishing there. Its my first trip to rice lake. Thank you and i would appriciate the help.


skeeter_feesh, do a search on "Rice Lake". There are many reports full of helpful hints. Some good info on Rice.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

My family would always go up to Rice Lake the 3rd week of June every year for 30 years. We stayed at Glengary Cottages in the bay next to White's Island. We always caught tons of panfish and bass. The walleyes were a little tougher. Fish the deep weed edges. Especially points and coves on the weed edge. Did good on walleyes in the bay right before dark and early mornings. The gills will be spawning off of the points or in the back of bays. The bass will still be spawning and will be easy to catch. Try the lake side of White's Island if your close to there. there's an inside weed edge close to shore that's good for walleyes and bass in 5' of water. Also a great dug out canal across the bay from that spot where we always caught big bass. The rocky islands will be loaded with smallies right now.


----------

